# Looking for recommendations for a HOB to go on a 20L shrimp tank



## DaveWatkin (1 Apr 2021)

Looking for your recommendations, never used a HOB before so not sure what to expect.

Tank sits next to my desk and close to the bedrooms so nothing too noisy and preferably nothing that trickles/babbles.

Currently I have a small(ish) sponge filter installed which is fine but takes up a lot of real-estate in the tank and has no method for surface agitation (can't raise as not fixed to the glass, if I fix to the glass it vibrates massively). I also get a lot of surface scum build up so have a Eheim skim 350 installed which I switch on for 10 minutes every time I see the surface stop rippling (every couple of days or so). Skimmer is too powerful to run all the time in such a small tank.

So I figure after looking around a HOB might fix all my issues of real-estate, flow, surface agitation and hopefully noise... 

Am I correct and what do you recommend?


----------



## aec34 (1 Apr 2021)

I asked a very similar question a few months back, might be useful:

Replacement HOB filter for 20l tank advice

Still running Dennerle eckfilter/corner filter at mo - which isn’t hob but is silent.


----------



## roadmaster (1 Apr 2021)

Aquaclear HOB filters would be my choice .


----------



## DaveWatkin (1 Apr 2021)

aec34 said:


> I asked a very similar question a few months back, might be useful:
> 
> Replacement HOB filter for 20l tank advice
> 
> Still running Dennerle eckfilter/corner filter at mo - which isn’t hob but is silent.


Are you still leaning towards the Seachem tidal 35? 

Seems like it might be a little overkill for a 20L. Don't suppose you know if the intakes can be made safe for shrimp? Looking at reviews now.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (1 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> Are you still leaning towards the Seachem tidal 35?
> 
> Seems like it might be a little overkill for a 20L. Don't suppose you know if the intakes can be made safe for shrimp? Looking at reviews now.


Intakes can be made safe for shrimps on any filters been honest using foams or mesh, once you pack the filter with media it will reduce the flow anyway so I wouldn't worry to much that is overkill, plus you can turn down the flow


----------



## aec34 (1 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> Seems like it might be a little overkill for a 20L.


It’s arrived, and sat on the kitchen table does look massive, but I’ve yet to have a play to see what the flow is like (thanks to @FishKeeper55 for reassurance!)


----------



## DaveWatkin (1 Apr 2021)

I bought one today after watching a few videos. Hoping I can sneak a sponge inside the intake, don't want to have to wrap a sponge around the outside that will look all messy 

Should be here tomorrow or sat hopefully.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (2 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> I bought one today after watching a few videos. Hoping I can sneak a sponge inside the intake, don't want to have to wrap a sponge around the outside that will look all messy
> 
> Should be here tomorrow or sat hopefully.


you could use something like this on the outside intake tube, I'm sure there was video on youtube someone placed a little foam just behind the skimmer intake to stop shrimps getting inside but I wouldn't actually place foam inside the intake tube,  

Amazon product

or bit more expensive 

Amazon product


----------



## mrhoyo (2 Apr 2021)

I have a Tidal 55 in a tank with shrimp and occasionally fish fry. I put some stainless steel mesh over the skimmer and a sponge over the intake. So far so good.


----------



## DaveWatkin (2 Apr 2021)

I have various sponges and meshes kicking around so will see what I can sort out


----------



## DaveWatkin (5 Apr 2021)

aec34 said:


> It’s arrived, and sat on the kitchen table does look massive, but I’ve yet to have a play to see what the flow is like (thanks to @FishKeeper55 for reassurance!)


FYI, when I looked at it, protecting the intakes wasn't enough as it is open round the back and at the base.

I have bought inline hose filters used on washing machine hoses and it fits snuggly into the end of the pump so will prevent shrimp getting churned up and easy to clean.

Amazon product


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Apr 2021)

Aquael versamax is a reliable, cheap hob filter I've used time and again. Can get a sponge to cover the inlet as mentioned above.


----------

